# Need Drivers For Razer Barracuda HP-1 Headphones



## fsufan0025 (Dec 8, 2011)

Can ANYBODY help ?? My nephew just got these as a hand me down (free) and I can't find the drivers !! I've looked on their website, but can't find them !! Help--PLEASE !!


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 8, 2011)

That is a standard connector headset, no? Why would it have a driver?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 8, 2011)

if its a standard audio headset (round plug) there is no driver for it but for the audio card itself (built into motherboard or PCI/PCI E Card)

If its a USB headset, a driver built into the headset itself is installed in the OS (Firmware chip in headset), so no drivers required to be installed. 

to me it sounds like u need to enable your onboard audio and install driver or install a sound card with driver or check which connection your plugging into and how you configure windows for sound routing


----------



## Frick (Dec 8, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> if its a standard audio headset (round plug) there is no driver for it but for the audio card itself (built into motherboard or PCI/PCI E Card)









It's a bit weird but no drivers should be needed anyway.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Frick said:


> http://www.proshop.se/MediaContent/Blog/710450_1.jpg
> 
> It's a bit weird but no drivers should be needed anyway.



thats DVI connection, proprietary it seems for audio cards- u must need a razor audio card to use that headset?

THe guide to the headset and its connectors- thats all i could find on the site for downloads
http://www.razersupport.com/master-guides/Razer_BarracuDaHP-1_QSG.pdf


----------



## fsufan0025 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have everything set up and the sound enabled. I have a set of Sony wireless headphones I use for movies and music. But--no sound from these and thought I was missing something since he got no paperwork with them. The extra usb was different but it powers the sub it seems !!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 8, 2011)

sounds to me like a Audio routing issue in windows unless the headset isnt hooked up properly or you got a bad unit or sound card


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 8, 2011)

They are correct.  There is no driver for the Razer Barracuda HP-1 headphones.
If you have inherited the HP-1 & AC-1 bundle, then, there are drivers for the AC-1.
If, connecting to the AC-1; use the Razer HD-DAI™ (Dedicated-Audio-Interface) connector and, if not, use the USB and four other connectors on the Audio splitter cable. (See the manual)


Windows 7 Compatibility page for Razer Barracuda HP-1 Gaming Headset
The manual is here for the headphone installation.
Driver page for the AC-1 (If, you are using it)
TPU review of Razer Barracuda HP-1
If you are using the AC-1 card and wish to use the control panel in Windows 7 64 bit...  read this thread> Razer Barracuda AC-1 & HP-1 in Window 7 64bit
Manual for the AC-1 audio card



fsufan0025 said:


> The extra usb was different but it powers the sub it seems !!



Yep, I believe it powers the amps in the controller.

Goodluck


----------



## fsufan0025 (Dec 8, 2011)

I've got it now. Like I said--no paperwork and I overlooked the slider switch to power the amp !! Brain fart !! My bad--but--great sound it seems. He didn't get the card as it was a freebie !! I just built him a new 6-core tower with 8 gig and a blu ray drive, so he's loving it. Great kid with cerebral palsy, but smart as a whip !! College degree (advanced math)


----------

